# Ayuda con amplificador a base de mosfet



## osmundo25 (Oct 6, 2010)

Que tal foreros...necesito de sus conocimientos una vez más, el caso es que tengo unos transistores RFP50N06 y quiero hacer un amplificador de hasta 60 watts. todos los planos que encuentro son con mosfet complepentarios y yo solo tengo 4 canal n. me pueden facilitar algun plano que no sea muy dificil de hacer?...soy cubano, aqui las piesas son dificiles de encontrar. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 6, 2010)

Esos mosfet solo sirven para los SMPS de potencias dc-dc, ejemplo 12Vcc a +/-35VDC, sin embargo le puedes dar uso para audio (desperdicio de prestaciones) solo usandolo con tensiones menores a +/-30Vdc, pero ser lo más facil (solo con complementarios), te digo que lo que necesitas es el Public , yo lo prove con +/-25V y era muy bueno, pero no tan facil como el IR.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2010)

Ummmmm ese transistor solo es para 60 V así que en un push pull podrías trabajarlo en 50 Vdc.

Aquí te dejo lo que tenía en favoritos . . . algo supongo pueda servirte.


http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...s&newwindow=1&safe=off&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...window=1&safe=off&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...window=1&safe=off&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/110771-improving-linearity-n-ch-mosfet-output-stage.html

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/24744-push-pull-using-only-n-channel-mosfets.html

Saludos !


----------



## osmundo25 (Oct 6, 2010)

Estoy revisando esos planos, algo asi estaba buscando

Pregunta: a este tipo de amplificadores yo los puedo alimentar con otro voltaje al que estan diseñados?. por qué lo digo. tengo una fuente hecha de +-30v. Funcionara bien con ese voltaje?

Ver el archivo adjunto 40621

Me refiero a este.
habra PBC disponible?


----------



## Robo (Oct 6, 2010)

dosmetros, el esquema en la segunda imagen esta en alguna de las paginas que posteaste???, que me gusto, y quiero saber la potencia que entrega.
saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2010)

osmundo25 dijo:


> Estoy revisando esos planos, algo asi estaba buscando
> 
> Pregunta: a este tipo de amplificadores yo los puedo alimentar con otro voltaje al que estan diseñados?. por qué lo digo. tengo una fuente hecha de +-30v. Funcionara bien con ese voltaje?
> 
> ...


 

Supongo que con 30 + 30 estás medio pasado de tensión para esos transistores , fijate que cuando uno de ellos se "sature" el otro recibe los 60 Volts . . .  que es lo máximo que toleran , no deberías darle paliza ,  no tengo mas datos del diagrama




Robo11 dijo:


> dosmetros, el esquema en la segunda imagen esta en alguna de las paginas que posteaste???, que me gusto, y quiero saber la potencia que entrega.
> saludos!!


 

 Es un hermoso clase A creo que lei 5 Watts 


Ver el archivo adjunto 40633



http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/ZCA/ZCA.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Robo (Oct 6, 2010)

ok ok , gracias dosme!


----------



## osmundo25 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dosmetros si, me doy cuenta que ese voltaje puede fastidiar los mosfet, le puedo bajar el voltaje para que en saturacion de unos 50 ó 55v. Probaré si no hay distorsiones y cosas por el estilo.

Alguién tendrá unplano para un retardo de encendido para las bocinas?

aquí he visto algunos, pero, realmente necesito uno simple, que accione un relé unos segundos después de encender.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2010)

Mirá cómo tengo alrededor de 200 > IRFP054 que son parecidos a los tuyos , alguna vez estaba buscando algún circuito para jugar con ellos (debería venderlos , más que ponerme a jugar , valen 5 dólares cada uno ),

Te dejo una página más , fijate que hay algún circuito híbrido que se le puede quitar la parte valvular.

http://www.tubecad.com/2009/08/blog0168.htm

http://www.tubecad.com/2004/blog0006.htm

El retardo se hace con un relé , una resistencia y un capacitor , dependerá del relé que tengas donde lo ponemos.

Saludos !


----------

